# What fine whiskers sir!



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is 6 months old and has grown fine facial hair. Although, like a lot of men, it's ginger!! It's not so noticable indoors but outside in the light you can really see it!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

He looks very distinguished


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

What a lovely colour! Thats a cool tache!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous as ever!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

what a handsome chap....... xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Vincent is fabulous! Very handsome. xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

What a love. Very country gent ... Maybe needs some Barbour or Burberry to go with the distinguished rash??


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

love the ginger highlights!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Vincent .. loving the whiskers


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Ooooooooooh tooo adorable!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww what a strapping man he is becoming...so distinguished. just like his name


----------

